# Snake boots:Zip up,or lace up and what brand



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Nov 20, 2012)

I am finally going to buy some snake boots.After a couple of close calls it would be foolish on my part to not buy any.What brand and lace up or zip ups.Thanks.


----------



## NATHAN BRADLEY (Nov 21, 2012)

Have only had lace ups and they were Rocky's!wore like regular boots but like all other rocky boots I have owned would we're not water proof!!!could not complain about the comfort if you stayed out of water!


----------



## fishingtiger (Nov 21, 2012)

Zip up


----------



## fishunt (Nov 21, 2012)

I have the zip up from Cabelas and love'em.


----------



## deadend (Nov 21, 2012)

Danner lace up.


----------



## HALOJmpr (Nov 21, 2012)

These!  Shop for the price that's just the first page I found.

http://www.onlinebootstore.com/grea...379_a_7c3800&gclid=CJCavOXL4LMCFQixnQodq0AAtQ

Mine are 3 years old or so and still water proof.


----------



## mattech (Nov 21, 2012)

I have the Danner Pronghorn lace ups. I love them, My only problem is I bought them a little to big and if I dont make sure to tighten them good I get a blister on the back of my heal.


----------



## Gumbo1 (Nov 21, 2012)

fishunt said:


> I have the zip up from Cabelas and love'em.



Ditto


----------



## rjcruiser (Nov 22, 2012)

deadend said:


> Danner lace up.





mattech said:


> I have the Danner Pronghorn lace ups. I love them, My only problem is I bought them a little to big and if I dont make sure to tighten them good I get a blister on the back of my heal.



x3.


----------



## Inthegarge (Nov 22, 2012)

Ck out Bass Pro's Redheads.......Comfortable, waterproof, and less expensive than others....Tried Rocky's and they were junk    IMHO


----------



## jeremy1217 (Nov 22, 2012)

have a pair of zip up, had the zipper get stuck a few times and had me wondering if i would have to cut them off me, other than that they are great


----------



## rvick (Nov 23, 2012)

own 8 pairs from danner on down & i wear & will buy redhead zip-ups, not waterproof for over 20 seconds & make sure they dont rub. i wear snake boots every day from sept. 8 thru feb. 28, sans Christmas. you can put wax on the zipper to keep it working.


----------



## oops1 (Nov 23, 2012)

I've had a pair of 
Rocky lace ups for ages with no issues... I've yet to step on a snake but they've been a great pair if boots.


----------



## Hut2 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Lacrosse*

Mine are both, zip & lace up. At least try them on, I love mine. Bps has them, id steer clear of the redheads. Both salesmen I talked to said they were having lots of trouble with the zippers. I couldn't unzip the pair I  tried, had to untie to get it off.


----------



## Hut2 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Lacrosse*

My boots


----------



## Hut2 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Lacrosse*

Other side


----------



## killerv (Nov 28, 2012)

I had a pair of Chippewa pull ons  that lasted for over 20 years before getting soft and water soaking in. Worth every penny.

Really liked my lacrosse fang zipups but only got about 5 years out of them before they got too soft.

Owned a pair of Rocky laceups, sucked.

Recently bought a pair of Danner laceups on sale at Bass Pro, love them and probaby the most comfortable boot I've ever put on out of the box. Hope they last

The only problem with laceups is if you walk through a lot of briars, etc, the laces get tore up after a while. Not a big deal but the only downfall to them that I can think of.


----------



## Camel Jockey (Dec 16, 2012)

*Pull Up*

I seem to remember reading about a guy that had to walk to his truck with a rattler coiled around his leg.  The fangs got stuck in his laces.  That tale made my decision easy.


----------



## deadend (Dec 16, 2012)

Camel Jockey said:


> I seem to remember reading about a guy that had to walk to his truck with a rattler coiled around his leg.  The fangs got stuck in his laces.  That tale made my decision easy.



Sounds as if his problem was more mental in nature and less related to a serpent.  I tend not to place much value in such tales instead relying on experience and intellect.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Dec 16, 2012)

Redhead lace up.....Stiff at first but are very comfortable when
you break them in.....
Make sure you get 16" boot socks too......


----------



## Sterlo58 (Dec 16, 2012)

deadend said:


> Danner lace up.



X2

I have had zip up and lace up Redheads. I wore the lace ups out. The zip ups started leaking. Finally got a pair of Danner lace ups and they are awesome. Very light, comfortable and waterproof. Easy lace system.


----------



## Camel Jockey (Dec 23, 2012)

deadend said:


> Sounds as if his problem was more mental in nature and less related to a serpent.  I tend not to place much value in such tales instead relying on experience and intellect.



How is this mental?  The story was posted in GON with pictures of the man's boot with the head still attached.  If you don't value other peoples experiences, you aren't using intellect.


----------



## Kawaliga (Dec 23, 2012)

Browning snake boots with both laces and zippers. Mine are real comfortable.


----------



## 5398cane (Dec 23, 2012)

I have both lace up and zip. BUT I found a pair pf lacross with side buckles, they are lined with neoprene. Best boots I have owned by far.


----------



## deadend (Dec 23, 2012)

Camel Jockey said:


> How is this mental?  The story was posted in GON with pictures of the man's boot with the head still attached.  If you don't value other peoples experiences, you aren't using intellect.



If the fellow in ? couldn't figure out how to get a snake off his leg without a walk back to the truck I'd say his experience was without value and lacking in intellect.  If only for starters.


----------



## killerv (Dec 24, 2012)

Camel Jockey said:


> I seem to remember reading about a guy that had to walk to his truck with a rattler coiled around his leg.  The fangs got stuck in his laces.  That tale made my decision easy.



They'll get caught in the webbing of your leaf suits too! Pull your boots over them instead of pulling the legs down over your boots.

Got struck for the first time ever during this past turkey season. Thank goodness for snake boots.


----------



## fishnfool (Jan 6, 2013)

I have a pair of Rocky zip ups that feel like tennis shoes, never leaked, they are worn spring, summer, fall and still going strong after 3 years abuse. I hear alot of people complaining about them, I have never had a problem with them and I will be buying me a new pair for turkey season just because mine are faded from heavy use.


----------



## ben300win (Jan 9, 2013)

Danners all the way. They make 2 models. I have the ones with better grip bottoms. Once you try danners you will never buy another brand of boot.


----------



## bohunter0328 (Jan 12, 2013)

Just bought Redhead Patriot boots. They are the only MADE IN USA snake boot that I know of. Haven't really used them yet. I'll try to update when I do.


----------



## Bubba_1122 (Feb 9, 2013)

Bought Browning zip ups over Irish Setter because they were a little roomier (more comfortable) around my calves.


----------



## cottonmouth cove (Feb 14, 2013)

*Best snake boot for NC Cotton Mouths?*

I recently purchased an abondon hunting lodge on 15 acres in Wilson County, NC. - 8acres swamp - abondon for 7yrs - infested with cotton mouths.  I have to clean it up with a walk behind brush hog.  What is the best snake boot?


----------



## jesnic (Feb 16, 2013)

Cut it when it's cold outside. It won't matter what your wearing.


----------



## GT-40 GUY (Feb 16, 2013)

Sterlo58 said:


> X2
> 
> I have had zip up and lace up Redheads. I wore the lace ups out. The zip ups started leaking. Finally got a pair of Danner lace ups and they are awesome. Very light, comfortable and waterproof. Easy lace system.



Are these the ones you have?

http://www.danner.com/boots/pronghornr-gtxr-snake-boots.html

gt40


----------

